# My adorable new model



## virenko (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my new kitten, he really likes to play for model


----------



## TCimages (Mar 23, 2008)

what a great shot


----------



## Battou (Mar 23, 2008)

I have some new ones too....but they are a little young still yet.


Nicely done. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 23, 2008)

haha thats one tiny fuzzy kitten youve got there. very cute! especially the big eyes


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2008)

Awww. This thread needs a serious "Awww-Warning" in the title, with this super-cute model. The eyes are sooo big, and the fur is really frizzy. Funny looking kitten!

Battou, you got kitten, too?
Photos! Photos! Photos!


----------



## quickshot (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww whats its name?


----------



## Battou (Mar 23, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Awww. This thread needs a serious "Awww-Warning" in the title, with this super-cute model. The eyes are sooo big, and the fur is really frizzy. Funny looking kitten!
> 
> Battou, you got kitten, too?
> Photos! Photos! Photos!



They are too young at the moment, I have a couple but they suck but I will get some before long.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 23, 2008)

Awww! What a cute kitten!


----------



## virenko (Mar 24, 2008)

His name is Boris and im officially in love 
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## DanielSmith (Mar 25, 2008)

i love cats!


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! I'm so jealous of people with pets, it sucks living with parents - lol.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 27, 2008)

He's poofy.

We had a poofy cat once. However my dad was allergic to him. So, if we wanted to keep him, we would have had to shave off most of his hair (Google "lion cut").

That kind of eliminates the purpose of a poofy cat (which is to be, and look poofy) and it looks hilarious. So we gave her to a friend.

The end.


----------

